# jerky flavors



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

whats some of your favorite flavors for deer jerky? i am making my whole deer into jerky tonight. its been sixty days and i am wondering what flavors are edible


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No me gusta teriyaki with deer.

I like mesquite and pepper.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i ended up buying the five pack of flavors from sportsmans. its nice that sportsmans is bike riding distance from my house...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Does not matter to me, i have yet to try a flavor i dont like....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hickory, mesquite, or peppered. No teryaki. me don't like that either.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with Gary and the ohers on the teriyaki. Venison does not have a high enough salt content to taste good with it. I love it on a piece of beef though. Its peppered and mesquite for me as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've only had it a couple of ways but Hickory and Peppered were dang delicious to me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My favorite flavors are cottoncandy and bubble gum. If I am going to eat leather, it just as well taste like sweets.  

PRO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all of the flavers are good. but i realy like the pepper and mesquet. any thing spice im good for.I need to make some jearky here soon.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife is kinda like Pro.(but tons hotter) she's a texture person. she doesn't like jerky because of the way jerky is. for example she doesn't like eggs or bread. (texture thing) I for one like peppered the best.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> My wife is kinda like Pro.(but tons hotter) she's a texture person. she doesn't like jerky because of the way jerky is. for example she doesn't like eggs or bread. (texture thing) I for one like peppered the best.


My food selection is based 100% on texture. I am sure your wife is hot, but you haven't seen me in my halter top! 

PRO


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i saw a picture of you in that ******* tank top of yours. good thing you cut your stains out. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> i saw a picture of you in that ******* tank top of yours. good thing you cut your stains out. :lol:


I didn't cut anything, it just fell apart in certain areas. :shock:

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No wonder you don't like jerky.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it to late to tell everyone what my favorite jerky is? If not, then I am going to go with pepper and then teryaki and then natural, but I really like jerky because I am a little jerkey.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I found a new one to try.... Black pepper & Garlic!! Sound's yummy!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> I found a new one to try.... Black pepper & Garlic!! Sound's yummy!


it is yummy


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the Hi Mountain Mandarin Teryaki. Good stuff....as long as the strips are consitently dried. Nothing worse than biting into a soft, gooey piece of jerky dough. _/O


----------

